# Shoal Update



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

grown loads already


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

excellent feeding video!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet video man! i dunno why i can tell but theyre gonna be beasts when they get full grown. that already look filled out for their size lol
so sweet though. i love the tank


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks mate, upgrade coming in 6 weeks cant wait.
6x3x2h and sump, its only wider, but they will need the extra space before long


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...Is that in liters?!...which would equal about 1,000 and in US gallons would be about 264!...Nice upgrade indeed!...


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

that's right, cant wait


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow man! gonna be an amazing tank


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the upgrade!...


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

got two new additions ready for the new tank


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice indeeeeeed


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

nice additions!...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice cleaning team


----------

